
Study: Keyboards Are Influencing Baby Names - pwrfid
http://time.com/94945/keyboards-baby-names/
======
wildwood
I think this study fails to give serious thought to the phonetic differences
of the left-side and right-side letters, and the possibilities for co-
correlation there.

The right side has 4 out of 6 of the vowels and 3 out of 4 of the other
sonorants, which could easily be argued to be the more sonorous or pleasing
sounds in a word. 7 out of the 11 right-hand letters fall into one of those
categories.

By contrast, the left side is only 3/15 sonorants. Further, the left side has
all the sibilants and a strong majority of the stops.

Pointing out that right-side letters correlate with agreeability is an
interesting finding. Claiming that which side of the keyboard the letters are
on is the _causal_ factor for agreeability strikes me as lazy.

------
DanBC
I would be very interested in seeing the stats. I am much less interested in
reading the hand-wavey pseudo-explanation which feels like speculative
rationalisation instead of science.

"i lack imagination. At least, that's what my two children 'qwerty' and 'F12'
tell me" \-- Milton Jones.

~~~
Theodores
True, probably not truthiness without statistics. However, I think a richer
vein of correlation is probably to be found with internet nick names and email
names. Here very few people go for very long nick names that are variants of
their surname (however I am sure that 'bartholemew_simpson_1986@hotmail.com'
probably exists).

P.S. This is the internet, not Saturday afternoon on Radio 4 - _they_ won't
get the Milton Jones reference, and if they did, _they_ would not get the
humour.

~~~
scoot
I don't know who 'they' are, any more than I know who Milton Jones is, but _I_
got the humour.

Anecdotally, all of my children have names with more letters from the right
side of the keyboard - but I'm left handed.

------
anton_gogolev
Little Bobby Tables [0], anyone?

[0]: [http://xkcd.com/327/](http://xkcd.com/327/)

------
tremols
I am right handed and for me the left keys are the positive ones because they
come first; in other words the writing system makes the left side dominant for
everything writing/reading related.

------
coldcode
Anyone for Qwerty? Tyuiop? Qaz? I prefer Wert myself.

~~~
qwerty_asdf
Just so long as no one starts using Asdf as a first name. I've always found it
irritating and overly pretentious on the part of the parents when surnames are
repurposed as given names.

